# Need to get Busy



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess I need to get busy. I had a call from a lady out of the blue from a museum. She saw one of my pens that I had given a friend. Anyway she said she was so impressed with it she wants at least 36 and maybe more. After we talked she wants some lower, mid and high end pens. She would also like to have them by June 1 before Fathers Day and she said no acrylic. Also the Art Gallery where my turnings are she wants 24 more pens for sale and display. So yesterday the wife had the day off and we headed for Woodcraft in Denver. Walked out with about $400 worth of pens kits (64 kits), pen boxes, and pen blanks hoping to quadruple my money on this go round. I just got the pen kits put away in bins as I had only made about 3 different pens that I made before but now I have about I think 9 different kits. So with bushing, extra tubes, drill bits, etc, etc, etc I decided to get them put away neatly, labeled and where I could easily find them. Better get to work.

Also walked out with $150 in tools I had been thinking about. A Sorby spiral tool and a 16 tpi hand thread chasers. I am hoping with the thread chaser to thread some of my lidded boxes. Also want to make some threaded wood bolts for threaded wooden knobs that I will turn for my cannister sets instead of just gluing them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie you don't fool around when you "get busy"! That is awesome that your pens are so in demand. And here you thought you were retired. :lol:

I am going to buy a starter pen kit and give it a try. I want the kit that has everything I need to make at least one complete pen. Do they make such a thing or do you still have to by some "extra" thing besides the kit?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree I thought you were retired..... lol that's great news hope you have much fun and make lots of cash to boot... that's killer..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I always knew Bernie that after retiring, your turning and clock repairing skills would soon have you earning close to what you were when working full time, and you deserve to.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

"Turn to" Bernie, as we used to say in the Navy. Pun definitely intended.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I am headed to the shop to drill and glue today. Probably tomorrow. Will start turning Monday. Anyway I didn't want to do this many at one time under a time constraint but I will have a month off in June. Then back to turning fun. Oh and rain all weekend so yard work won't get in my road.:laugh:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> Bernie you don't fool around when you "get busy"! That is awesome that your pens are so in demand. And here you thought you were retired. :lol:
> 
> I am going to buy a starter pen kit and give it a try. I want the kit that has everything I need to make at least one complete pen. Do they make such a thing or do you still have to by some "extra" thing besides the kit?


Deb forgot to answer your question. You might check out Penn State Industries. Here you can see all the kits they have as far as starter kits. 

Pen Turning Starter Sets at Penn State Industries

Also Penn State has a free pen turning DVD you need to get a hold of. This will give you a idea of what is needed as far as kits, tools, and equipment.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

See what happens when you retire, Bernie.. instead of having a: Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday

or a

"My week in retirement: Sunday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday."

It's now more like: Monday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Friday. I've had more than one friend retire from retirement. Some four and five times.. each time to "stop work"! 



BernieW said:


> I guess I need to get busy. I had a call from a lady out of the blue from a museum. She saw one of my pens that I had given a friend. Anyway she said she was so impressed with it she wants at least 36 and maybe more. After we talked she wants some lower, mid and high end pens. She would also like to have them by June 1 before Fathers Day and she said no acrylic. Also the Art Gallery where my turnings are she wants 24 more pens for sale and display. So yesterday the wife had the day off and we headed for Woodcraft in Denver. Walked out with about $400 worth of pens kits (64 kits), pen boxes, and pen blanks hoping to quadruple my money on this go round. I just got the pen kits put away in bins as I had only made about 3 different pens that I made before but now I have about I think 9 different kits. So with bushing, extra tubes, drill bits, etc, etc, etc I decided to get them put away neatly, labeled and where I could easily find them. Better get to work.
> 
> Also walked out with $150 in tools I had been thinking about. A Sorby spiral tool and a 16 tpi hand thread chasers. I am hoping with the thread chaser to thread some of my lidded boxes. Also want to make some threaded wood bolts for threaded wooden knobs that I will turn for my cannister sets instead of just gluing them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Jim I know. I told my wife today that I wasn't sure and hadn't figured out how I actually had time for a full time job.:laugh: I just need to start making a few pens here and there to keep some stock built up. Oh well I will learn.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernie..

you don't need to get busy, you need to get help!!!

tis always a good thing to see that there is still a market for "quality"
crafted items!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill. I will getter done. I just need to get off my back side and keep a few in stock instead of waiting until they holler for them. I have decided after this go round to make a few a week just to have them around. Anyway drill and glue time.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Deb.


----------

